# Bachmann Presentation at TCA Museum



## tmtrainz (Feb 9, 2010)

Before the April 2011 TCA train meet at York, PA, several manufacturers (mostly dealing with O-gauge products) gather at the TCA Museum in Strasburg to present new products and such. This year, Bachmann joined the ranks, and here is the video of the presentation they did. It is long, but may be of interest to some, as they do cover their entire product line, including large-scale items. It's pretty obvious when you see the new version of their Climax sitting on the table. 

Hope you enjoy.

http://www.tcamembers.org/netvision/bachmann.htm

Tom


----------



## Mike Reilley (Jan 2, 2008)

Enjoy what?


----------



## tmtrainz (Feb 9, 2010)

My apologies for not posting the video, and for my previous comments that were made in error due to misinterpretation of what I read.


----------



## JonScott (May 12, 2010)

Where is the video?


----------



## Don5 (Nov 25, 2009)

I think he means, where is the video to which you refer?? Doesn't seem to be any link or address to it.... P.S. Your last remark to Mike was totally tasteless and uncalled for.


----------



## SteveC (Jan 2, 2008)

Don't know if this is what Tom was trying to share, but maybe it will be of interest.

TCANetVision YouTube Channel[/b]


----------



## fred j (Jan 12, 2011)

This might be the video he was refering to, http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vFYflNu3fZc We stopped at the Museum on the way home last year and spent a lot of time there.
We wanted to stop again this year to see some more but didnt have the time. If you enjoy trains you will enjoy this place.

Fred


----------



## Steve Stockham (Jan 2, 2008)

I found the 2-4-2T of particular interest as it has been completely redesigned! The proportions are different, the gearing is totally revamped and the engine just_ looks_ better!


----------



## markoles (Jan 2, 2008)

Steve,

I was very impressed with the Southern Lyn they were displaying at the show. I don't know why, but for some reason, the pilots on both ends appealed to me. The green painted 2-4-2t was also very nice. I wasn't aware they had changed to metal gears, but that's great. At the ECLSTS, the bachmann guys told me that the Big Hauler is also getting a make over, from the drive train perspective. Metal gears and an improved lead truck. If that gets incorporated in to the starter set line, maybe the Big Hauler will become the new LGB Stainz. OK, that might be stretching it a bit..


----------

